# A letter to Verizon (with answer)



## mr2324jgf (Dec 2, 2011)

I thought this was interesting enough to share. I emailed Dan Mead (CEO) of Verizon a real short and sweet plea for our bootloaders. I got a response back and wanted to share both my email and the response. I took a positive approach and honestly their answer bothers the hell out of me, for obvious reasons.

Thoughts, opinions... etc etc. Wondering if anyone else has gotten this response? Seems very coined.

*To: [email protected]*

*Daniel,*

I wanted to email you to plead with you to help out your more experienced customers...

Many devices on your network are locked down and cannot fully develop for devices due to locked bootoaders. 
If you are, at all, able to influence a change here, then maybe you could institute a program to allow users to switch to the galaxy nexus.
The Motorola Droid Bionic is an excellent device and being able to unlock it would further development, thus giving verizon a higher demand for the product.
I just recently switched to Verizon from Tmobile and this would only further solidify what has been a positive experience.

I hope that you have a Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays

Thanks for your time.

Jerry

*The Response:*

Thank you for contacting Verizon Wireless President and CEO, Dan Mead, in regards to your equipment concerns. In your 

email, you expressed concern regarding your phone's bootloader being locked. Please accept this letter as confirmation

that Verizon Wireless has reviewed your concerns.

Verizon Wireless has established a standard of excellence in customer experience with our branded devices and customer

service. There is an expecation that if a customer has a question, they can call Verizon Wireless for answers that help

them maximize their enjoyment and use of their wireless phone. Depending on the device, an open boot loader could prevent

Verizon Wireless from providing the same level of customer experience and support because it would allow users to change

the phone or otherwise modify the software and, potentially, negatively impact how the phone connects with the network.

The addition of unapproved software could also negatively impact the wireless experience for other customers. It is always

a delicate balance for any company to manage the technology choices we make for our branded devices and the requests of a

few who may want a different device experience. We always review our technology choices to ensure that we provide the best

solution for as many customers as possible.

Verizon Wireless values your feedback. Rest assured it has reached the appropriate party for future review. Should you

have additional concerns, you can contact me directly at 412-266-7756. I am available Monday - Friday 8:00 am to 5:00 pm

EST.

Sincerely, 
Marie H.
Executive Relations Coordinator


----------



## brandonleg (Aug 18, 2011)

Yeah,

Blah blah blah, typical corporate canned response.

So how does the GNexus and Rezound fit into that response?


----------



## sherri (Jan 2, 2012)

Is it Verizon locking bootloaders or the phone manufacturer?

The "reply" made it seem like it was Verizon (for their "customer's benefit or security"), but if this were really the case, wouldn't ALL Verizon's phone's be locked?

Motorola has specifically said they are locking bootloaders, so maybe this is Verizon's way of keeping Motorola happy....shifting the blame to themselves? Motorola makes a lot of phones exclusively for Verizon, and many people (myself included), like the Motorola hardware.

By "taking the blame" so to speak, Verizon doesn't "bite the hand that feeds them" (as Motorola makes MANY of their phones,) keeps customers that want Motorola happy, and offer customers that want unlocked bootloaders that option as well.

If a manufacturer has said they are making the bootloader unlocked, Verizon hasn't "locked it anyway" as true "security" issues would warrant.

I have an original Droid. Bootloader was unlocked, and phone is rooted. Had a Motorola Q prior. Never "hacked" the registry. Daughter has Droid 2. Had original pink Razr prior to that. I like Motorola phones. That being said, I also like customizing. Do not know if I will stick with Motorola. Have been eligible for upgrade since July, but haven't found anything I love.

So....back to your original question....my thoughts on the letter was that Dean was sticking with company protocol. Easier for him to let Verizon take the blame and keep Motorola happy, when I suspect (could be wrong, though....) a locked Bootloader is really the manufacturers deciding.

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk


----------



## rockstar323 (Sep 24, 2011)

I filed a complaint with the FCC about them locking the bootloaders. I got the exact same response, almost verbatim. I'm assuming it's the same thing they sent to the FCC.

They basically just send out a premade email or letter when it comes to bootloaders. They may not have even read your email.

With quick google search I found 2 pages that also received the same response. Another about the Bionic and one regarding the Rezound.

Bionic: https://forums.motorola.com/posts/9db2646067

Rezound: http://www.groubal.com/verizon-wireless-allow-unlocking-of-htc-boot-loaders-on-your-network/


----------



## mr2324jgf (Dec 2, 2011)

brandonleg said:


> Yeah,
> 
> Blah blah blah, typical corporate canned response.
> 
> So how does the GNexus and Rezound fit into that response?


exactly my thoughts. Just doesn't make sense at all.


----------



## sherri (Jan 2, 2012)

Rezound now has an unlocked Bootloader, made available by the manufacturer (HTC).

Bionic is a Motorola phone....

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

I love the Bionic but I was under impression they were going to come up with a bootloader compromise. Basically, sign this and your on you're own warranty wise our something similar.

If they don't come up with something then this will be my last moto phone. That may only mean a few thousand dollars over the rest of my life, but I won't be hyping them to friends either, and feel that will be a bigger number.

________
Sent from here to everywhere


----------



## G8orDroid (Aug 12, 2011)

Definitely a "canned" response. I bet if send another letter and this time specifically asked why the Gnex and Rezound don't fall under the same umbrella for the locked bootloader, you would get a nearly identical response. No real answer, just double-speak.


----------



## jarnoldsr (Aug 18, 2011)

Company response no doubt a form letter. Manufacturers build phones that must meet Verizons standards. They are the ones honoring the Warranty in the first full year. With the og droid they did involve Motorola but it always came back to Verizon. I believe leaving HTC do what they did with the tbolt and rezound are test cases and could possibly open the door in the future. The nexus is a biggie since Google is the one updating the phone we have already seen the bugs get fixed and updates are quick comparative to the other phones and if you look at there history with nexus it will continue. Verizon doesn't control the app markets now and the whole reason for it is open development. I PURCHASED a phone key word there and the manufacturer has a right to say if you do this it voids warranty and I am fine with that. If Verizon wants to tell me what I can and can't do than stop selling phones and lease them to customers. That is not going to happen they say they don't make money on them lol if they didn't third party retailers would be selling them and Verizon would only be providing the network. 
Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## lithoman (Nov 5, 2011)

G8orDroid said:


> Definitely a "canned" response. I bet if send another letter and this time specifically asked why the Gnex and Rezound don't fall under the same umbrella for the locked bootloader, you would get a nearly identical response. No real answer, just double-speak.


That would be a kick...do it


----------



## John L. Galt (Sep 16, 2011)

With a typographical error, to boot. You'd think they'd have their canned responsees saved by now....


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

you know...I've signed petitions, groubal, sent emails, for almost a year now, they could give a fu*k about us, I'm out. Like tomorrow, gone. Still love you guys though, fu*k you Verizon and fu*k you Motorola. (Now watch next month they'll unlock them, just my luck)


----------



## Draexo (Jul 19, 2011)

Will any of this change now that Google owns Moto?


----------



## Pixelated (Dec 1, 2011)

Number one, VZW does not produce the phones, they only approve suggestions by the manufacturers. Two, in your great effort to suggest to them, they think of this...warranties voided, returns, audits, overwhelming phone calls for people that brick or soft brick their phones, and have no idea, out no resources to sbf. Three, bring number one and two together, are they a company desperate for your needs, trying to do everything to keep you....i don't think they are, We pay for a device that works to THEIR specifications, not ours so your effort is honorable, but it's entirely up to them.

Thank you


----------



## Xaero252 (Oct 23, 2011)

Draexo said:


> Will any of this change now that Google owns Moto?


Google doors not own any portion Of motorola at this time they are still working the business side of things but I believe Google intends to only purchase motorola mobility which is a subsidiary of motorola responsible for all things handheld motorola. If this does go through I imagine Google will pay royalties to motorola for a long period of time and that they will have free reign over device design and firmware implementation. Take all of this with a grain of salt however only time can confirm or deny anything.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Draexo (Jul 19, 2011)

Xaero252 said:


> Google doors not own any portion Of motorola at this time they are still working the business side of things but I believe Google intends to only purchase motorola mobility which is a subsidiary of motorola responsible for all things handheld motorola. If this does go through I imagine Google will pay royalties to motorola for a long period of time and that they will have free reign over device design and firmware implementation. Take all of this with a grain of salt however only time can confirm or deny anything.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Did not realize the deal was not finalized. Read an article yesterday about this very thing.


----------



## dliontis28 (Nov 23, 2011)

This may sound dumb and already been thought of but someone (anyone, devs, programmers, ext........) in the bionic community has got to know someone at Motorola in the programming department. I love motos phones (OG Droid and now bionic) but like said in other replies, this locked bootloader is crap. This will definitely be the last phone I buy that's a moto brand.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## mr2324jgf (Dec 2, 2011)

We need a brave soul in Vegas to organize a rally at the 2012 CES at the Las Vegas Convention Center Jan 10th - 13th.
Take charge and represent us,stand as a leader... 
If someone is willing to face cameras and gather as many people as possible, I have fox 5 in vegas interested in the story.

Contact Carolyn Kresser by email and let her know more if you are available to do so.

Carolyn Kresser
Assignment Manager
FOX5 News
25 TV5 Dr.
Henderson, NV 89014
702-436-8258
702-349-9274 (cell)
[email protected]

On another CES note, perhaps fundraising is in order (or is it free?) to get someone into CES to ask Motorola about this face to face at the convention... 

I'm just tossing out ideas at this point. Trying to do as much as I can...


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

A straight answer would be nice. Good work on the news thing. I'm in Cleveland but I will write an email sometime this week and have already signed the petition

sent from my HP DrOiDpad.....


----------



## gearsofwar (Oct 24, 2011)

hmmm...this reply just looks like a template for me. Please guys, just an advise. Finish your contract with Verizon and jump on something that would be able to suit your needs. I use to have a bionic but I traded with galaxy nexus and trust me, I'm just finishing my contract and getting another phone somewhere else......maybe sprint but hey, that's just me. Verizon is full of shit! I dont even know why it matters to them if we brick our phones. That's on us, not on them and most of the time, phones are not really brick because we have recovery. So stupid. Oh I hate Verizon!

Whatevers....


----------



## John L. Galt (Sep 16, 2011)

gearsofwar said:


> hmmm...this reply just looks like a template for me. Please guys, just an advise. Finish your contract with Verizon and jump on something that would be able to suit your needs. I use to have a bionic but I traded with galaxy nexus and trust me, I'm just finishing my contract and getting another phone somewhere else......maybe sprint but hey, that's just me. Verizon is full of shit! I dont even know why it matters to them if we brick our phones. That's on us, not on them and most of the time, phones are not really brick because we have recovery. So stupid. Oh I hate Verizon!
> 
> Whatevers....


The reason it matters is that if the bootloader is not locked, then we can put custom kernels on our phones and potentially damage the hardware just enough to where it fails all the time but not enough to render it completely unusable. Then, some enterprising souls have reverted to full stock and then put in insurance claims for a device that they themselves FUBARd.

yes it's on us - but if they cannot prove that we did anything (as with our Motorola DROIDs - unless the phone was physically bricked and would not run, we could *always* revert to stock) then they are obligated to replace the device within the manufacturer's warranty period.

If they offered absolutely no replacements, then everyone would be mad. Right now, I may not be able to do everything with my phone (yet) that I could with my DROID, but at the same time, they also have a lot less headaches created by unscrupulous people - and believe me, there are plenty of those types around.

There was even a thread either here or at DF about a user who had messed up his phone and planned to revert it and then get a replacement - unscrupulous at best and downright illicit in any sense of the word.

I screw around with my phones, but I do it knowing full well that I might end up screwing myself over - but I'll never try to make warranty claim on something that *I* did. others, however, are not that honest.


----------



## Stelv (Dec 12, 2011)

This is definitely my last phone with an encrypted bootloader. They are taking all the fun out of Android. The general consumer may not care about locked bootloaders, but we do...and the general consumer comes to us to ask which phone to buy. I cannot fully suggest moto even though they build great phones, I cannot suggest Samsung ever because of all the radio and GPS problems I have had with their phones. Its hard to suggest htc because they are kind of behind innovation at the moment...but they have always been the best for me, and they currently offer a way to unlock the bootloader. I love my bionic though, moto would be unbeatable if their phones were developer friendly.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Stelv (Dec 12, 2011)

Motodev should do like htc did an offer an unlock method via their webpage that also voids warranty.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## John L. Galt (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm not gonna hold my breath, but I still have a lot of hope for many nicer things to come from the proposed Google acquisition of Motorola Mobility.


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

terryrook said:


> you know...I've signed petitions, groubal, sent emails, for almost a year now, they could give a fu*k about us, I'm out. Like tomorrow, gone. Still love you guys though, fu*k you Verizon and fu*k you Motorola. (Now watch next month they'll unlock them, just my luck)


Bought a gnex today, After my 4th Locked moto device I couldn't take it anymore, love you guys, I'm out, I'm gonna run stock for a few days then its cm9, hope to see you guys over in the gnex section. Late.
P.S. If anyone wants to buy my 2 day old Bionic warranty replacement, pm me, extended battery, cases for both stock and extended and the micro hdmi cable. $250 preferably someone that lives in southern california.


----------



## CrazyGuyCD (Nov 4, 2011)

I talked to a moto rep and a Verizon corporate rep today. The moto guy said that they release unlocked phones but Verizon is the one that requires them be locked. The Verizon rep agreed with him and he gave me some BS speech. Now i can't speak for the resound but for the GNex google basically threw their giant hammer at Verizon and made them unlock it. I love the bionic. Locked bootloader and all. I've owned too man garbage samsung phones and wont purchase another POS. So please stop telling us you're leaving and just peace out already.

Nooooooo! Not this again!!!!! This is my sig


----------



## -TSON- (Jul 24, 2011)

Sorry but that's a damn lie. Moto locks their own phones on their own accord, their non-retail (meaning not associated with any carrier) phones overseas are locked up as well


----------



## G8orDroid (Aug 12, 2011)

John L. Galt said:


> The reason it matters is that if the bootloader is not locked, then we can put custom kernels on our phones and potentially damage the hardware just enough to where it fails all the time but not enough to render it completely unusable. Then, some enterprising souls have reverted to full stock and then put in insurance claims for a device that they themselves FUBARd.
> 
> yes it's on us - but if they cannot prove that we did anything (as with our Motorola DROIDs - unless the phone was physically bricked and would not run, we could *always* revert to stock) then they are obligated to replace the device within the manufacturer's warranty period.
> 
> ...


I agree that it is unethical to do a "warranty" claim due to screwing up a phone while hacking. I also believe that it's relatively rare for that to happen. However, I don't see using an insurance claim for the same reason to be a problem. We pay a premium per month plus a $100 fee at replacement for this service. I see very little difference in a hacking incident and and drunken accident resulting in the destruction of the phone. However, if I understand it correctly, the way the HTC does it, when you unlock your phone it records your MEID or IMEI as unlocked and therefore no warranty replacements. I'm fine with that and will accept responsibility for my actions. I'm seriously considering a Rezound or a Gnex. I've been a Motorola fan for a long time and there is no doubt that the hardware is superior, but if HTC and Samsung are allowed to have unlocking I'm going to need a better explanation from Moto than "VZW SAID SO" or "it's all about network security". That's BS.

OT: I like the "Atlas Shrugged" reference in your nick.
Swyped from my Droid Bionic using RootzWiki TapaTalk app.


----------

